# Territorial peeing



## Moose (Aug 23, 2014)

Help! Moose has done it three times and different places who have a dog. He has marked a random spot inside their house!! It's so embarrassing. How can I help this? And no their dogs don't pee inside.. And yes he is neutered. He is 16 months old. 

Thanks!!!! Any tips welcome!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo moose, your. It coming I my house!!
Not sure what to suggest, Ralph did it once in a friends house up her curtains! 
This was pre-neuter though. 
Do you always make sure he's had a pee before going in??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd keep him on a lead and admonish him firmly if he even looks like he might pee inside. Like someone else said a day ago it is about teaching them to go outside AND teaching them NOT to go inside as well. Rufus peed in a pet store the other day, but the shopkeeper says it happens all the time there.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Seymour did this once PRE-neuter but I don't really understand why moose might be doing it now...residual hormones maybe? Excitement of a new environment perhaps? X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

the way i understand it ,a male dog will all ways mark his spot.no mater where it is it is his and really if there is another mail around they will do it.it not a bad thing it is nature,that is why i never get mail dogs and cats will also do it


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My neighbors dog is neutered but if he gets in my house he pees. When he goes in my parents house he is fine. I agree to keep him on lead in other people's houses. At this age he knows not to pee inside.


----------



## Moose (Aug 23, 2014)

He has NEVER peed inside for like almost a year at my
House. Ever since he was officially toilet trained as a young puppy he has never had an accident. He does this on purpose and as a little "squirt" to mark his territory. He holds his bladder for 12 hours at night time without an issue so it's definitely not the issue when going to other people's houses. It's definitely territorial marking. Hmm.... The lead would work sometimes but I stay at friends houses and I can't keep him on a lead for 24 hours haha


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They make boy bands  goes and the belly and covers the problem part so he can't mark.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

My friend's female unneutered fox terrier did this all over my house last year when she came to stay. The dog had stayed previously, pre barney, and was fine but she was obviously making her presence known! We've been to their house and no problems but I'm sure if she came again the same thing would happen.

We still havn't got the stains out the carpet 😣


----------

